# I've been bad...



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Cigar pr0n GO!




























I guess the customer service lady liked me because I got this too:









And my small stash:


















Sorry the Anejo is kinda blurry, she's a little camera-shy lol. Still waitin' on the lb of HF beads to get here too...


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd (Nov 14, 2009)

:: puts on 70's Pr0n Music:: Bow Chicka wow wow Chicka chicka wow wow


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Why? Why do you do this to me?


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

Well lookie there! Scrum-diddly-umptious!


----------



## Trev (Nov 4, 2009)

That's a lovely sight my man!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Yeah Isaac!!! Swut I'm talkin' bout!:hat:

I see your girlfriend caved... Or did she???


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Isaac's girlfriend --> :spank: <-- Issac


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Haha not yet at least, IDK; I got me that Anejo just in case she doesn't so I can still find out what all the hype is =D rofl yah she gonna woop my arse man! LOL! It's ok though; I think I have enough money left over to take her out to a fancy dinner at McDonalds or something... lmao jk jk maybe Wendy's...


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

The Partigas is just asking to get lit up.


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

Beautiful.

Let me know how you like those #4's

I'm trying to order a box myself soon.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Very nice Isaac! They are all soooooo good!


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Does anyone have a tissue.....


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Every cigar there is a winner and just seeing them laying in their little box all naked and vulnerable like that,,,,the hairs are just standing up on the back of my neck. I say wait a year and let em age before smoking any of them,,,yeah right!!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh my friend, that is nice for sure, welcome to the dark side, We have been waiting


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

Niccccce pickup man. Im so jealous. So you only live about 45 minutes away from me. When are we gonna herf?????????????????? :cell: :cell: :cell:


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

Sometimes being bad feels sooo good....

Those are all good sticks. Thinking of Monte 4's making me drool. Enjoy them bro.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh my my Issac what have you got yourself into now. Nice pick up man!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Jazzmunkee said:


> Niccccce pickup man. Im so jealous. So you only live about 45 minutes away from me. When are we gonna herf?????????????????? :cell: :cell: :cell:


KP man, you me and Chris, maybe Smokestar if I can get him outta work lol, we GOTS to man! Jersey Herfathon or somethin haha. I know there's a bunch of other guys here too, if y'all wanted to come to Philly one day (I know it's kinda outta the way)... We'll figure something out soon.

Smitty bro, IDK wtf I got myself into, guess it's too late to look back now tho lol! I just hope there's no Abominable Snowman at the bottom of this slope...








Gonna post some more pics in a bit, gotta go do homework or else I won't feel worthy of these sticks lol. Thanks everyone!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Inside Pics:


















*giggle*


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

STOP TEASING ME! lol


----------



## Depa (Oct 16, 2009)

Cigar pr0ns?
You can't do that on the _internet_!

(So jealous!)


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

eyesack said:


> KP man, you me and Chris, maybe Smokestar if I can get him outta work lol, we GOTS to man! Jersey Herfathon or somethin haha. I know there's a bunch of other guys here too, if y'all wanted to come to Philly one day (I know it's kinda outta the way)... We'll figure something out soon.


I'm in for whatever. Let's set it up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Very nice Isaac. I am super jealous just so you know:dance:


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

Jazzmunkee said:


> I'm in for whatever. Let's set it up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ditto.


----------

